

Contraptor - open source DIY hardware prototyping - colonhyphenp
http://www.contraptor.org/

======
colonhyphenp
The maintainers of the contraptor project have done some pretty neat
demonstrations with an Arduino. I was particularly impressed with this X-Y
plotter/drilling assembly: <http://www.contraptor.org/fast-drilling-
contraption>

------
ladyada
right now, making an x-y plotter tends to be an exercise in reinventing the
wheel.

this is so utterly cool, it made my day...i love to see open source hardware
projects! if makerbeam is successful as well it could really make OSH robotics
come alive.

~~~
ril3y
Limor,

Thanks for the comments. You should be glad to know that on my flickr page I
am in fact using one of your open source hardware projects with my contraptor
stuff :) The motor shield. Check it..

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/31697990@N00/4045043959/>

------
buugs
It is like an erector set for grownups, makes me wish I had 300 extra dollars
to spend.

~~~
ril3y
I am one of the creators of Contraptor.org - Just do what my partner and I
have been doing for the last 2 years. Just build it yourself :) The pay for
contraptor path is for people who. A. Do not have access to drill / drill
press hack saw / cutt off saw. B. Do not want to mess with it. C. Do not have
the time to do it.

With prices the way they are now we are breaking even. (If that) It costs
money to fab stuff apparently :) Anyhow, thanks for the kind words.

ril3y

~~~
buugs
Next year I get access to my schools machine shop and metal scraps so I'll
hopefully be able to build something along these lines.

